# dewalt jigsaw



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Got a hand me down dewalt jigsaw today 










So far its about as good as a paper weight. Lots of power yea BUT the lever to keep it at 90 degrees keeps comming loose start of the cut. Anyone else have one of these??


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Carpenter eyes said:


> the lever to keep it at 90 degrees keeps comming loose start of the cut. Anyone else have one of these??


Yup....yup. I love it other than that. I've been using my sawzall for most of my jigsaw work these days, but when I get back to that phase, I think I'm going to duct tape the lever. I don't think grey would look good, so I'll use the black so I can keep up the dewalt nascar theme. :thumbsup: We might want to recommend DW include a roll of this in their box with their jigsaw.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have a cheaper model dewalt... im not proud to say that. the blade wanders more than a curious dog off the leash and gets a big zero for dust control.. the fan blows out the side of the motor towards the back... yet another poor design by dewalt


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have the cordless,same issue


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a corded Dewalt and a cordless Dewalt. They never see the light of day. I can't remember when I last touched them. Bosch all the way on this one.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

redwood said:


> I have a corded Dewalt and a cordless Dewalt. They never see the light of day. I can't remember when I last touched them. Bosch all the way on this one.


Yup. Bosch really nailed it with their Jigsaws.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought the cheaper version for 65 bucks on clearance at HD. I haven't even taken it out of the box...when am I ever gonna use a jigsaw? :laughing:


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Mike- said:


> Yup. Bosch really nailed it with their Jigsaws.


Which model we talkin, the dewalt is bound for craigs list at this rate


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike- said:


> Yup. Bosch really nailed it with their Jigsaws.





redwood said:


> Bosch all the way on this one.


Don't tell Kent............

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/thats-never-will-my-money-spent-bosch-102336/


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I bought the cheaper version for 65 bucks on clearance at HD. I haven't even taken it out of the box...when am I ever gonna use a jigsaw? :laughing:


A new wire cutter ?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

1591 evs and the newer ones. 

Kind of like that brick belt sander makita makes. They just don't die.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Got a hand me down dewalt jigsaw today
> 
> 
> View attachment 66596
> ...


Have you tried tightening the black Allen head screw below the shoe?
My Dewalt cordless has the same design and that screw seems to apply tension to the bevel locking lever.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

DuMass said:


> Have you tried tightening the black Allen head screw below the shoe?
> My Dewalt cordless has the same design and that screw seems to apply tension to the bevel locking lever.


Used it for all of 3 cuts then threw it back in my truck and grabbed my old skil. Ill try that out though


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i hope bosch nailed it, memory servers correct they invented the thing correct?


----------



## Rejremodeling (Aug 23, 2011)

I had the same problem with this saw. Almost tossed in the trash. Then I discovered that the shoe slides back and locks it at 0 degrees.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

DuMass said:


> Have you tried tightening the black Allen head screw below the shoe?


Just and went and checked and I could tighten it up a bit. I don't think I've ever used a jigsaw other than 90*, so I was just going to figure out a way to lock it in place better. It's a great lil unit if this will fix that.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

it will for a little bit


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rejremodeling said:


> I had the same problem with this saw. Almost tossed in the trash. Then I discovered that the shoe slides back and locks it at 0 degrees.


lol. I see you work on tools just like I do--overhand. 
Sometimes crud can get up there, so I've found to just smack the base up there to make sure it sets in. And as mentioned, check the tension screws also.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> it will for a little bit


"Don't make me break out the duct tape!" :laughing:
OK, I have a friend that's a welder and has a shop, so the next step will be to see if he can tack it in place. If those don't work, then it's a giveaway and maybe....a metabo. But I gotta finish hacking this one up first.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

maybe a tiny bit of blue thread sealer


----------

